# Stretched colon



## myrrhmaz (Jan 24, 2013)

After 30 years of constipation, I have a very stretched colon and chronic constipation. I have no pain only a "stuffed" feeling that torments me mentally more than physically. I've tried laxative powders and pills, increased fiber and water, even acupuncture. Everything seems to work at first than I'm back to my slow transit (once or twice a week if I'm lucky).

Any thoughts out there? Thanks.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

I have had the same issues since I was a teenager. What has helped me is rotating remedies. When one thing stops working, I move on to something else. The one thing that seems to work consistently is dulcolax. However, I do worry about the impact of chronic long-term use.

How do you know that your colon is stretched? X-ray? Colonoscopy? They figured out that I had megacolon during the barium enema that they gave me when I was 15. They used all of the barium in the bag, but were not able to fill the entire colon. I remember that it took about 10 minutes for them to mix more solution and add it to the bag. Not fun waiting.


----------



## anginaberryz (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi,

In constipation such things can be happen such as bloating,gassy feeling,stomach pain etc, You can increase the intake of fiber fruits and vegetables are the good source of fiber.That are the natural colon cleanser.

Thanks,


----------

